# Hechtrezepte gesucht



## Little Pike (25. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen

ich bin auf der suche nach guten Hechtrezepten, ohne, dass ich den Hecht Schuppen oder räuchern oder in Filets schneiden muss

danke im voraus


----------



## Laurin13 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Willst du ihn denn im ganzen braten? wenn du keine filets schneiden willst oder so?


----------



## Little Pike (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

wir machen eine bootstour und haben kein filetiertmesser dabei


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*



Little Pike schrieb:


> wir machen eine bootstour und haben kein filetiertmesser dabei



Also auch keinen Ofen oder ähnliches und nur Grill oder wie?
Schuppen (So viel Mühe solltest du schon investieren) und dann in Kottlets geschnitten aufn Grill/in die Fanne haun geht noch. Beim Grillen musste aber aufpassen, dass der nicht zu trocken wird (eventuell Alufolie benutzten)!

Btw: Ein Filetiermesser ist ja wohl nicht zu schwer zum Mitnehmen und zur Not kann man auch mit nem normalen Messer mit steifer Klinge filetieren  Manche machen das sogar lieber...


----------



## Glenneangler (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich keine Filets schneiden willst würde ich dir raten den Fisch gut zuschuppen dan in koteletts zuschneiden und sie mit Speck spicken und in Butterschmalz braten!
Wie schon erwehnt aufpassen das er nicht zu trocken wird!


----------



## bobbl (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Google mal nach "Bosses Hecht", etwas besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Brummel (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Hi zusammen#h,

naja, "Bosses Hecht" ist ja mehr oder weniger ne klassische Zubereitungsmöglichkeit, aber lecker:m.

@Little Pike

hab ich das richtig verstanden daß Du den Hecht nicht mal schuppen willst? Wenigstens das (und je nach Lust und Laune auch ausnehmen) würde ich an Deiner Stelle machen, denn ansonsten wird Dir der Appetit auf Hecht auf sehr lange Zeit vergehen.
Das Entschuppen dürfte mit einem normalen Messer welches Du sicherlich dabei hast als Angler kein unlösbares Problem darstellen.
Wie schon gesagt, müssen ja keine Filets sein, ganz einfach in Kotelettes geschnitten geht auch.
Frage mich allerdings warum es so ein Problem ist ein Filetiermesser mitzunehmen, Gewürze wie Salz, Pfeffer usw. müßt ihr doch sowieso einpacken, bin mir sicher daß ich da noch ein Plätzchen für ein Messerchen finden würde|kopfkrat#c.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## hechtherbert (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Du kannst den Hecht im ganzen grillen, wenn er nicht zu groß für den grill ist! Dazu den Fisch einfach in Alufolie einwickeln. Etwas Butter zwischen Fisch und Alufolie und in den Hecht. Genauso machst du das mit ein paar Zwiebelringen und etwas Knoblauch (wenn du das magst). Mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Ich persönlich würze Fsich auch gerne mit Thymian.
Dann die Folie gut zusammendrücken und ab auf den Grill.
Je nach Größe dauert es 30-50 min bis er fertig ist.
Kann man auch gut feststellen indem man an einer Flosse zieht. Löst die sich ganz leicht ist er gar!
Somit brauchst du auch nicht zu schuppen, da sich die komplette haut gut ablöst, wenn der Fisch fertig ist!

Wünsche schon mal guten Appetit!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Little Pike (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

Ich hab hier das für Wels gefunden, müsste eigentlich auch für Hecht klappen:

http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/anzeigen/index/?id=332539&personen=4


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*



Little Pike schrieb:


> wir machen eine bootstour und haben kein filetiertmesser dabei


 
Filetieren kannst Du genau so gut mit einem Jagdmesser oder einem Fleischermesser. Gibt auch von den Opinel-Messern die Slim-Line-Serie. Da findest Du super Messer mit langer, flexibler Klinge. Und der Clou - es sind Klapp, bzw. Taschenmesser :m

Ansonnsten kann ich mich der Garmethode in der Alufolie nur anschließen. Egal, ob Carbonade, Filet oder ganzer Fisch. Nur mit Schuppen käme er mir niemals in die Pfanne, bzw. auf den Grill.
Leg den Fisch in der Alufolie auf ein Gemüsebett - eventuell Tomaten, Paprika, Zwiebeln. Das Gemüse mit ein wenig Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch und Oregano würzen und einen Klacks Kräuterbutter dazugeben. Fisch salzen und pfeffern un auch ein wenig Kräuterbutter dazu. Folie gut verschließen und ab auf den Grill. Je nach Größe des Filets dauert das Garen zwischen 10 und 25 Min.


----------



## zander-dieter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

man nehme einen hecht und allufolie zu hause einen dämpfer

wasser rein in die allufolie butter in den bauch des fisches...
dann pferpfer salz meersalz !

man kann blaubeeren auch in den bauch stecken oder erdbeeren propierts mal...

eine halbe zwiebel piement mohrrüben alles rein.....
knoblauch nicht vergessen ! frisch zertdrücken.....

zitronenescheiben......
dann den deckel zu und kochen das wasser

die allufolie zudrehen und aufs offene feuer oder besser in die heise glut legen und mit erde bedeken...ca 15 bis 20 minuten

wenn vorhanden mit meerretich servieren.....
die haut schält sich von alleine ab und die gräten lösen sich ganz leicht   vorsicht auf die Y gräten 

achso in schweden nehmen wir immer eine schieferplatte vom weg oder aus dem wald steinplatte und machen feuer drunter dann brauchst du keinen topf und auch keine allufolie !














oder flusskrebse


----------



## juchte (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hechtrezepte gesucht*

1 Hecht ca.1,5 kg oder größer,Salz,40g Speck,
50b Butter oder Margarine,1/8 l saure Sahne,
1,5 Teel. Stärkemehl,Zitronensaft

Den Hecht vorbereiten und filetieren,die Portionen auf beiden Seiten salzen und in eine Pfanne legen.Speckwürfel auslassen,auf kleiner Flamme mit Butterverrühren und über die Filletstücke gießen.In der heißen Röhre garen,dabei mehrfach mit dem Fett begießen.Gegen Ende der Bratzeit saure Sahne und Stärkemehl verrühren,den Bratansatz damit löschen und mit Zitronensaft und Salz abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffen oder Baguette.
Bei ca. 150° 30 Min. je nach Größe
Wir filetieren den Hecht nicht, sondern nehmen ihn als ganzes nur ohne Kopf natürlch.
Den Bauch füllen wir zusätzlich mit frischen Kräutern
Dill,Petersilie oder Sellerie je nach Geschmack und
Wunsch.


----------

